# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Mbyll sytë Baba Reshat Bardhi, Topi: Përulemi para veprës së tij

## drague

Mbyll sytë Baba Reshat Bardhi, Topi: Përulemi para veprës së tijTIRANE- Është ndarë nga jeta, në moshën 76 vjecare Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhit, kreu i kryegjyshatës Botërore të Bektashinjve.

Baba Reshat Bardhi prej kohësh vuante nga probleme të rënda shëndetësore dhe dy herë i ishte nënshtuar ndërhyrjeve kirugjikale.

Kryegjyshi Botëror i Bektashinjve, ndërroi jetë të shtunën në mesditë, në spitalin gjerman në Tiranë ku ndodhej prej ditësh në kujdesin e mjekëve.

Mjekët  kanë thënë se Baba Reshat Bardhi ndërroi jetë nga një sëmundje malinje e pashërueshme, e diagonostikuar shtatorin e vitit të kaluar, nga mjekët e një klinike në Amerikë në bashkëpunim me mjekët e spitalit Gjerman në Tiranë dhe të një një spitali në Vjenë.

Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi u lind në 4 mars të vitit 1935 në fshatin Lusëm të Kukësit.
MESAZHI I PRESIDENTIT
Presidenti i vendit Bamir Topi duke shprehur ngushëllimet e tij për këtë humbje tha se Baba Reshat Bardhi ishte shembulli i njeriut me vlera të jashtëzakonshme humane e shpirtërore, udhëheqës fetar i përkushtuar

Në këtë ditë të trishtuar, shembulli i këtij njeriu me vlera të jashtëzakonshme humane e shpirtërore, i këtij udhëheqësi fetar të përkushtuar, i cili ka dhënë kontributin e vet të çmueshëm e të pakursyer jo vetëm për fenë e bektashizmit, por edhe për rivendosjen dhe konsolidimin e demokracisë në Shqipëri, na detyron të gjithëve të përulemi me nderim e respekt para jetës dhe veprës së tij citohet ne mesazhin e presidentit Topi.
(s.g/balkanWeb)

----------


## 2043

Ngushellime familjes dhe gjithe besimtareve bektashinj.

----------


## kleadoni

:i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:  

Une e njihja personalisht, ka qene shume njeri i drejte dhe i dashur. Eshte vertete nje humbje shume e madhe per komunitetin bektashi! 
U prehte ne paqe!!

----------


## _MALSORI_

u prehte ne paqe varfanjaku i lusnes..njeriu qe mohoi vendlindjen kur deshi ta takonte nje lusnjan..nuk jam nga lusna i tha..dhe e perzuri bashkefshatarin e tij..nuk e di a do i shkoje ndonje lusnjan ne varrim apo jo...

----------


## kleadoni

> u prehte ne paqe varfanjaku i lusnes..njeriu qe mohoi vendlindjen kur deshi ta takonte nje lusnjan..nuk jam nga lusna i tha..dhe e perzuri bashkefshatarin e tij..nuk e di a do i shkoje ndonje lusnjan ne varrim apo jo...


Ku bie kjo Lusna, se nuk e kam degjuar asnjehere?  Vetem varfanjak qe nuk ishte ai njeri... te pakten jo nga shpirti!!

----------


## AMERIKANO

Qy "kryegjyshi" lol,

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Ku bie kjo Lusna, se nuk e kam degjuar asnjehere?  Vetem varfanjak qe nuk ishte ai njeri... te pakten jo nga shpirti!!


eshte nje fshat i vogel ne krahinen e Lumes ne rrethin e kukesit..ne kete fshat eshte lindur reshati..nga varferia ekstreme babai i reshatit merr femijet dhe transferohet ne tirane..fshati Lusen nuk ka as edhe 1 person te komunitetit bektashi..reshati sherbeu si hyzmetqar ne teqene kryesore bektashie dhe kryegjyshi ngaqe nuk kishte djale te tij ja la trashegim titullin kryegjysh....

----------


## kleadoni

> eshte nje fshat i vogel ne krahinen e Lumes ne rrethin e kukesit..ne kete fshat eshte lindur reshati..nga varferia ekstreme babai i reshatit merr femijet dhe transferohet ne tirane..fshati Lusen nuk ka as edhe 1 person te komunitetit bektashi..reshati sherbeu si hyzmetqar ne teqene kryesore bektashie dhe kryegjyshi ngaqe nuk kishte djale te tij ja la trashegim titullin kryegjysh....


Qe kur kryegjyshat kane djem te tyre? Di ndonje ti qe eshte i martuar nga dede-te?? 
E pastaj... te jesh njeriu i Zotit nuk behet me trashegimi... duhet ajo lidhje me te madhin Zot per te arritur te behesh Baba! E t'a siguroj une qe lutjet e tij kane dhene rezultate!

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Ngushellime te sinqerta per komunitetin bektashi.

----------


## iliria e para

Ngushllime.

----------


## PLAKU

http://www.lajmishqip.com/wp-content...hi-300x225.jpg

Ndahet nga jeta baba Reshat Bardhi

Ndahet nga jeta Baba Reshat Bardhi. Kreu i Kryegjyshatës Botërore Bektashiane ka ndërruar jetë në moshën 76 vjecare pas problemeve të rënduara shëndetësore. I njohur gjerësisht për rolin e tij te rëndësishëm në ruajtjen e mardhënieve tradicionalisht të mira midis komuniteteve e besimeve të ndryshme fetare në Shqipëri, ai ka vlerësuar tolerancën fetare si domosdoshmëri jetike dhe porosi hyjnore.
Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi lindi më 4 mars të vitit 1935 në fshatin Lusëm të Kukësit dhe mësimet e para fetare i ka marrë tek hoxha i fshatit. Më pas ka ndjekur një kurs formimi në Medrese të Tiranës. Më 1954 u dorëzua dervish tek Kryegjyshi Botëror i asaj kohe, Dede Ahmet Ahmataj. Gjatë viteve 1958 – 1967 ka qënë i internuar së bashku me Dede Ahmetin në Drizar të Mallakastrës. Pas viteve 1967 ka punuar për 23 vjet me radhë, punëtor në Ndërrmarjen Bujqësore “Gjergj Dimitrov” në Tiranë.
Veprimtaria
Më 1991, bën peligrinazhin tradicional islamik në qytetin e shenjtë të Mekës dhe fiton titullin Haxhi. Po atë vit, me ndihmën dhe bashkëpunimin e Nënë Terezës, rihap Kryegjyshatën Botërore Bektashiane. Më 20 korrik 1993 organizon dhe drejton Kongresin e Gjashtë bektashian, ku shpallet Kryegjysh Botëror i Bektashinjve. Shtatë vjet më vonë, në shtator të vitit 2000, organizon Kongresin e Shtatë të bektashizmit dhe shtator 2005, Kongresin e tetë bektashian. Pas përmbysjes së regjimit komunist, nën kujdesin personal të Dede Reshatit janë hapur e vënë në shërbim të besimtarëve bektashianë rreth 120 objekte kulti, duke realizuar kështu një ringjallje të vërtetë e të fuqishme të besimit bektashian në vendin tonë. Ka marrë pjesë aktive në konferenca e takime ndërkombëtare kushtuar problemeve të mprehta të kohës, si në Gjermani, Itali, Iran, Turqi, Azerbaixhan, Maqedoni, Kosovë etj.
Vlerësimet
Ai është nderuar me titullin “Pishtar i Demokracisë”, është vlerësuar edhe nga Presidenti i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës Xhorxh Bush, në lidhje me qëndrimin e prerë kundër aktit barbar të 11 shtatorit 2001, është nderuar edhe nga Papa Gjon Pali i II gjatë Konferencës Botërore për një dialog ndërkombëtar për të mirën e Paqes. Në këto vite është nderuar në vendin tonë me tituj të ndryshëm si: Qytetar Nderi i Qarkut të Beratit, Kukësit, të Krujës, të Bulqizës, të Martaneshit dhe në mars të vitit 2005, me rastin e 70 vjetorit të ditëlindjes nga Presidenti i Republikës iu dha Urdhëri “Naim Frashëri”.

----------


## Fishtani1

Ngushellime, shume zotni u kon, shembull per hoxhallaret/kleriket e tjere.

----------


## PLAKU

Uollfarth: Kryegjyshi Reshat Bardhi, humanist me integritet sipëror

Kreu i Prezencës së OSBE-së, ambasadori Eugen Uollfarth, shprehu ngushëllimet e tij për vdekjen e Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhit. Në mesazhin e ambasadorit Uollfarth vlerësohet kontributi i Kryegjyshit Baba Reshat Bardhi për nxitjen e tolerancës dhe harmonisë ndërfetare në Shqipëri. "Me trishtim dhe keqardhje të thellë mësova sot për ndarjen nga jeta të Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhit. Pa asnjë dyshim, ai ishte një personalitet i një urtësie të pamatë, humanizmi dhe integriteti sipëror. Kontributi i tij për nxitjen e tolerancës dhe harmonisë ndërfetare në Shqipëri, vende të tjera të botës dhe në komunitetin bektashi do të jetë, padyshim, një nga trashëgimitë e tij më jetëgjata. Do të doja t'i shprehja ngushëllimet e mia të sinqerta familjes së të ndjerit Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi, Kryegjyshatës dhe besimtarëve bektashi në Shqipëri dhe në të gjithë botën", shprehet Uollfarth në mesazhin e tij ngushëllues.

----------


## PLAKU

Berisha: Baba Reshat Bardhi simbol i mirësisë, paqes, mirëkuptimit

Kreu i qeverisë Berisha i ka përcjellë dje një mesazh ngushëllimi familjarëve të Haxhi Baba Reshat Bardhit dhe të gjithë bektashinjve shqiptarë për ndarjen nga jeta të Kryegjyshit botëror. Në mesazhin ngushëllues të publikuar në faqen zyrtare të Kryeministrisë, Kryeministri Berisha i shprehu Kryegjyshatës së vendit, të gjithë bektashinjve shqiptarë ngushëllimet më të sinqerta dhe lutet së bashku me ta që shpirti i ndritur i tij të gjejë paqen e amshuar. Aty theksohet se Kryeministri Berisha, i cili ka ndjekur me vëmendje gjendjen e rënduar shëndetësore të Baba Reshat Bardhit gjer mbrëmë në mesnatë, ndjehet i pikëlluar thellë, së bashku me të gjithë shqiptarët, me ndarjen nga jeta të udhëheqësit shpirtëror të bektashizmit shqiptar dhe botëror, Kryegjyshit Baba Reshat Bardhi. Sipas mesazhit ngushëllues Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët kanë pasur tek Kryegjyshi i bektashizmit një simbol të madh të mirësisë, paqes, mirëkuptimit dhe përkushtimit ndaj vlerave njerëzore e hyjnore. Gjithashtu theksohet se pas shembjes së diktaturës komuniste, Baba Reshat Bardhi rindërtoi me shpejtësi vlerat e rrënuara nga regjimi barbar të bektashizmit shqiptar. Ai vdiq, thuhet në ngushëllimin e kreut të qeverisë, duke lënë mbrapa veprën e tij të frymëzimit për mirëkuptim, paqe, tolerancë e harmoni.

----------


## PLAKU

Topalli: Baba Reshat Bardhi kontribut të çmuar për paqen, lirinë dhe demokracinë

"Shpirti t'i prehet në paqe", ka qenë ngushëllimi që Kryeparlamentarja Jozefina Topalli ka përcjellë menjëherë pas ndarjes nga jeta e Kryegjyshit botëror, Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi. Duke iu drejtuar familjarëve të Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi dhe anëtarëve të Kryegjyshatës botërore Bektashiane në Shqipëri dhe kudo në botë, Kryetarja e Kuvendit e cilësoi Dede Reshat Bardhin si mishërimin e idealeve më të larta njerëzore, shpirtërore dhe të atdhetarizmit. "Me hidhërim të thellë mësova lajmin se Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi ndërroi jetë. Sot është një ditë shumë e trishtuar për ju familjarët e tij, për të gjithë besimtarët bektashianë, por edhe të gjithë shqiptarët. Ne të gjithë gjetëm te figura e Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi mishërimin e idealeve më të larta njerëzore, shpirtërore dhe të atdhetarizmit. Edhe në vitet më të vështira të mohimeve të mëdha, ai nuk u përkul, iu përkushtua besimit dhe nuk rreshti në asnjë çast t'i përkushtohej vlerave sublime të lirisë, të demokracisë dhe të progresit. Në emër të këtyre vlerave edhe me mbështetjen e Nënë Terezës, Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi rihapi Kryegjyshatën botërore Bektashiane dhe u shqua si një drejtues shpirtëror, por edhe kontribues e atdhetar për ruajtjen e marrëdhënieve tradicionalisht shumë të mira midis besimeve të ndryshme fetare në Shqipëri, i bindur se toleranca fetare është hyjnore, por edhe një ndër virtytet më të mira të shqiptarëve. Dëshiroj të ndaj dhimbjen me ju të gjithë dhe duke rikujtuar simbolet e besimit bektashian se, 'gjithçka rreth nesh është e gjelbër. E gjelbërta është e kthjellët paqësore, e pastër, kjo është ngjyra e tokës', unë ndihem pranë jush me lutjen që toka ku do të prehet trupi i tij i qoftë e lehtë dhe shpirti t'i prehet në paqe", shprehej Topalli në letrën e saj të ngushëllimit. Gjithashtu kryeparlamentarja vlerësoi shembullin e shkëlqyer në kundërshtimin e të keqes me forcën e shpirtit dhe të besimit, si dhe ndihmesën për ringjalljen e besimeve dhe progresin e shoqërisë demokratike të Kryegjyshit, duke theksuar se ai do të mbetet në kujtesën e shqiptarëve si një ndër atdhetarët e përkushtuar dhe një ndër udhëheqësit shpirtërorë të nderuar e të dashur të kombit shqiptar.

----------


## Uriel

Komuniteti bektashi dhe Shqipëria humbën një njeri të madh. Dritë pastë!

----------


## ilia spiro

I perjetshem kujtimi!

----------


## EuroStar1

As nuk arrij ta imagjinoj kuptimin e jetes time pa Baba Reshatin !

----------


## Brari

paska shku dhe antari shtabit kanibal te 21 janarit..bamke topthi,presidenti,  e vegla e rucit..per ngushellime..

hipokrizi e gjalle..

ngushellime simpatizanteve te Baba Reshatit..

na duhen prijes fetare te llojit..qe.. 1 muaj perpara ti kishin thene miletit..

o milet.. djalli vet..edvini me m.utat e vet.. po pergatit nje krim e masaker.. po kerkon te na ndez zjarr e vrasje ne vater.. prandaj kujdes.. asnji ne 21 janar ne mengjez..te mos i shkoj ne marshim edvinit te pa bese..  se une kleriku do e denoj.. e nga grigja ime do e zboj.. se fetari e kombetari e qytetari jan nji.. e kush do fe do dhe shtet.. do dhe qetsi e harmoni.. e jo 97 -tat e 21-nji..


e pra te tille skemi..

e ajo eshte dhe pun e mision i tyre..

e rrogat e salltanetet i gezojne por punen e tyre nuk e kan kryer.. as i pari fes katolike as muslimane as ortodokse e as ki babai teqese..

e ka bere brari punen e tyre..

pra.. nuku jam fare i marrosur mbas ketire pseudove klerike..

..



nje klerik i vertete.. i thot ne sy kur i vijne per ngushellim apo festim ne kishe a xhami.. politikanet kriesore.. degjo ti gjatoshi i ri me kostum armaniiii.. e ke dh.i..
pse bere 21.. more faqe zi.. e mi rrahe djemt e mi..police ne kryeministri..
jo re fare nuk e cajn menderen...  
puthen e derdhin sheqer me cdo mu.t qe u vjen ne der..

ku i kan principet..

lesh.. me kime moj fatime..


..

----------


## kleadoni

> paska shku dhe antari shtabit kanibal te 21 janarit..bamke topthi,presidenti,  e vegla e rucit..per ngushellime..
> 
> hipokrizi e gjalle..
> 
> ngushellime simpatizanteve te Baba Reshatit..
> 
> na duhen prijes fetare te llojit..qe.. 1 muaj perpara ti kishin thene miletit..
> 
> o milet.. djalli vet..edvini me m.utat e vet.. po pergatit nje krim e masaker.. po kerkon te na ndez zjarr e vrasje ne vater.. prandaj kujdes.. asnji ne 21 janar ne mengjez..te mos i shkoj ne marshim edvinit te pa bese..  se une kleriku do e denoj.. e nga grigja ime do e zboj.. se fetari e kombetari e qytetari jan nji.. e kush do fe do dhe shtet.. do dhe qetsi e harmoni.. e jo 97 -tat e 21-nji..
> ...


Ti zoteri, gjithcka do e lidhesh me politiken!! Pse atij i takonte te dilte e ti thoshte Edit e Sales mos??? 
C'njeri i cuditshem qe je.... 

Dede Reshat Bardhi ka qene gjithmone pro paqes, pro tolerances.... madje, sa per dijenine tende ai i fliste troc fare idhullit tend Sali Berisha, e te gjithe te tjereve, ja thoshte te gjitha, pak rendesi qe ato i fusnin fjalet ne njerin vesh e i nxirrnin ne tjetrin! T'a them me siguri 100% kete, pasi ka qene njeri jashtezakonisht i drejte... madje ka qene nje nder figurat kryesore qe ka luftuar kunder komunizmit (mos harro qe ne 1991 u be kryegjysh sepse ne kete vit u dha liria e krijimit te kryegjyshates). S'ishte faji i tij, e as i klerikeve te tjere, qe politikanet tone jane idiota nga i pari te i fundit.

Nejse, sa kot lodhem edhe une me ty....

----------

